# Any RV's have a garage?



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hello RV fans (or should that be 'Hi'?)

We are looking to buy a largish european MH and that naturally led us to looking at American RV's.

We like the slideouts, and the standard of comfort looks very high.

Conversely, prices are quite low (in the States).

But we definitely want a garage, for motorbike + junk.

So - do any of the smaller (<28') RV's have garages?

Thanks.

kijana


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Kijana

I certainly haven't encountered any small RVs with proper garages, this facility usually comes with something 28/9ft and longer in order to maintain a comfortably sized living area.
Coachmen do a vehicle which can be seen here called the Ramp & Camp http://www.coachmenrv.com/motor/freedom/index.htm
Perfect for motorbikes and quads without the inconvenience of having the rear drop down tailgate found on the Fourwinds Fun Mover ...see here ..
http://www.fourwinds-rv.com/funmover/

These are the closest I think you will get.

Best regards
Linda


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that, Linda.

The Coachman range is very tempting - shame no prices given.

We are fairly committed to a garage, though, and feel that over 28 or 29 ft is just too big for some of the less well travelled paths to which we aspire.

And the 'Funmover' goes too far the other way - we'd be all squeezed up in the front half of the van, while bike & junk sprawled in comfort in the giant garage!

Decisions decisions. . . May go for a smaller slideout with no garage, and add an external rear space.

Thanks for your help - and we still fancy a slideout!

Cheers

Bruce & Marion


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kijana

I think you going to find it impossible to get a 28ft RV with a garage. A 28ft Fun Mover would be the best bet although I think you compromise big time on the living space with those. Would you not consider buying a good hydraulic motorbike carrier for the back. As for the "junk" we haul lots of that around and find the space in the exterior lockers more than ample for that!

Good luck 

Arizona 8)


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

kijana

Have a look at this link to Travel World,this may be exactly what you are after? 

http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/detail.asp?idVehicle=198


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to Arizona & Mick_P for their input. Useful stuff!

We don't want to devote vast amounts of living space to a garage, and it seems RV's do have a lot of storage space along the bottom.

So I'm currently exploring putting a bike rack on the back, and making a light frame cover clad in ally so that the bike is not on display.

Anyone else done this? It's just a motorbike in full view seems a bit rash...

Cheers guys

Bruce


----------



## awr (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi, try TESCHNER ,we explored this route, it would appear that this german outfit has purchased USA company and moved it in its entirety to europe.[ ie to build rv with europe spec inc garage.] UK link may be Freedom motorhomes sorry if this is gray info ..Alan


----------

